# Microgrids and District Energy Infrastructure



## Travis_Sheehan (Apr 22, 2013)

How about a repository for all news on microgrids and district energy? Add your strategy, examples or questions here!

Groundbreaking for Philadelphia Naval Yard’s Energy Innovation Hub : http://pcicblog.org/?p=622

Ft Bliss MG, developed by DoD and Lockeed Martin: http://www.elpasotimes.com/ci_23262059/armys-first-integrated-microgrid-unveiled-at-fort-bliss

MIT reports on Financing District Energy Systems:
http://web.mit.edu/colab/pdf/tools/gedi-financing-urban.pdf

District Energy development, ownership and governance models:
http://www.portlandoregon.gov/bps/article/349828

Share on!


----------

